# Como hacer una tabla comparativa para seleccionar el mejor equipo



## janemeto (Ago 18, 2010)

hola a todos, necesito alguna idea o ejemplo para hacer un cuadro comparativo en el cual yo ponga por una parte todas las caracteristicas que tienen los variadores de frecuencia regenerativos, y por otro lado las diferentes marcas, y hacerles como una especie de puntuacion que me permita seleccionar cual es el equipo mas conveniente para mis necesidades, de acuerdo a lo que arroje los resultados de la tabla, no se como se llaman esos estudios.

por favor lo necesito con urgencia, y desde ya muchisimas gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2010)

Fijate el Excell que además te permite realizar cálculos dentro !

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2010)

Si, y te permite ordenarlos por filas, columnas...


----------



## janemeto (Ago 18, 2010)

hola de nuevo y gracias por sus comentarios
yo mas bien me referia a algun tipo de formato como el que a veces se utiliza por ejemplo para hacer comparaciones entre microprocesadores, por ejemplo cuando comparas celeron con intel, o tambien cuando comparas un sistema operativo como MAC OS con Windows, etc.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 18, 2010)

> yo mas bien me referia a algun tipo de formato como el que a veces se utiliza por ejemplo para hacer comparaciones entre microprocesadores, por ejemplo cuando comparas celeron con intel, o tambien cuando comparas un sistema operativo como MAC OS con Windows, etc.



si pones alguna imagen alguien puede reconocer el formato pero generalmente se usa el office o similar  para esos trabajos....


----------

